# Which Ariens is better?



## jsl (Nov 15, 2012)

Looking to buy my first Ariens snowblower.

Looking at an 11528le deluxe ($750), 1124 pro ($750) and a 8524le ($575). They all look to be in good condition. The 11528 is the newest but it has a Briggs an Stratton engine, which I hear bad things about.
What do you guys think? What are these worth?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The 11528le was made from 2005 to 2009, I would want to know the exact model year before making a decision on that one..can you get the model number? it should be 926xxx. $750 is probably a good price for such a machine, if its in good condition and has been well cared for..thats a "top of the line" series Pro model..I wouldnt worry about the Briggs engine, its probably an American-made briggs, not a Chinese made briggs..should be a perfectly fine engine.

And Tecumseh engines, while always considered fine and reliable engines, might start to have parts and supports issues eventually, since Tecumseh is out of the small engine business now..probably not a real concern right now, but it could be 10 to 20 years down the road..(and a snowblower purchase like the kind you are considering could easily last you 20 to 40 years!)

The 1124 and the 8524le are a bit older..they are the 924000 series, (the previous Ariens series, not a current series)..These models were last made in 2004. Age alone isnt usually a concern with snowblowers, if they are well cared for (im using a 42 year old Ariens myself) but age effects the price..Im sure its a perfectly fine machine (if well cared for) but the $750 price on the 1124 seems a tad high IMO, for an almost 10-year old machine.

My opinion: All three are probably good choices! among the three, I would lean toward the 11528le deluxe, since its the 926000 series, (the current Ariens "Pro" series still being made today)..there is nothing *wrong* with the older machines, at all..all three are probably fine machines that would serve you well..It all comes down to price and condition..Ask where they have been stored (inside or outside)..If you go to see them at the sellers home, take note of the property..neat and tidy? or junky? The inside of a mans garage will (usually) tell how well he cares for his machines..so it becomes a judgement call..which one looks the best, and which one you have the best feeling about as to condition and price..try to get the model number for the 11528le!  there isnt a huge difference between 2005 and 2009, but knowing the exact model year can give you a better feel for the price..

To me, the engines are a non-issue in this case..the Tecumseh and Briggs engines (on Pro models of this type) are probably just as good..So I wouldn't make the engine alone a decision maker..

As for prices, the 11528le deluxe ($750), and the 8524le ($575), both seem like decent prices for the model of snowblower..the 1124 at $750 seems a bit high, considering its a 24"..(rather small for a Pro series machine)..but if you dont have a huge driveway, that isnt really a major concern either..

Scot


----------



## jsl (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Scot.
The 11528LE is a 2006 model, 926009. I do not think it is a pro series though. Looks like its in good condition from the pics. Anything I should look for if I go see it? The owner does not know much about it. He purchased it last year used and never used it. What do you think?

I have already looked at the 1124 pro. Single owner since 2004, well maintained. He is very firm on price...I tried negotiating.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jsl said:


> Thanks Scot.
> The 11528LE is a 2006 model, 926009. I do not think it is a pro series though.


Ah right..a "LE" model wouldn't technically be a Pro model..good catch!
Im used to thinking "all 926000 are pro models"..but they arent:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Since 2008, all 916000 series are Pro models, but from 2005 to 2007 model years it was a mix..

well, that does alter the overall equation between the three models somewhat, and brings down the 11528le somewhat in the ratings ..now they are all about the same age, on roughly equal footing..
only one is a true Pro model then, if that matters..(it doesn't much matter to me, but that's just me..)

Scot


----------

